
Google Chrome Blog: Keeping tabs on your tabs (Chrome 19 released) - alexandere
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/05/keeping-tabs-on-your-tabs.html
======
alexandere
Overview of security fixes:

[http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2012/05/stable-
chan...](http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2012/05/stable-channel-
update.html)

